# UFC 180: Hunt vs. Werdum



## ebfitness (Nov 12, 2014)

November 15, 2014 | Mexico City Arena | Mexico City, Mexico

MAIN CARD

Pay-per-view, 10 p.m. ET

Mark Hunt vs. Fabricio Werdum 
for interim heavyweight title

Jake Ellenberger vs. Kelvin Gastelum
Dennis Bermudez vs. Ricardo Lamas
Chris Heatherly vs. Augusto Montano
Edgar Garcia vs. Hector Urbina

PRELIMINARY CARD

FOX Sports 1, 8 p.m. ET

Leonardo Morales vs. Yair Rodriguez 
"TUF: Latin America" featherweight final
Alejandro Perez vs. Jose Quinonez 
"TUF: Latin America" bantamweight final
Jessica Eye vs. Leslie Smith
Gabriel Benitez vs. Humberto Brown

PRELIMINARY CARD

UFC Fight Pass, 7 p.m. ET

Henry Briones vs. Guido Cannetti
Marco Beltran vs. Marlon Vera


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 15, 2014)

Fight night!


----------



## dagambd (Nov 15, 2014)

Other than the main event, dont really know any of these fighters. Any of the fights look good? Just saw that they are ultimate fighter finales. At least you got fighters looking to make a name. Got that added incentive not that you need much when someone is trying to kick your ass.


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 16, 2014)

* SPOILER * (RESULTS)


November 15, 2014 | Mexico City Arena | Mexico City, Mexico

MAIN CARD

Pay-per-view, 10 p.m. ET

Fabricio Werdum def. Mark Hunt 
to win interim heavyweight title
TKO (knee, punches) - Round 2, 2:27

Jake Ellenberger def. Kelvin Gastelum 
submission (rear-naked choke) - Round 1, 4:46
Ricardo Lamas def. Dennis Bermudez 
submission (guillotine choke) - Round 1, 3:18
Augusto Montano def. Chris Heatherly 
TKO (knees) - Round 1, 4:50
Hector Urbina def. Edgar Garcia 
submission (guillotine choke) - Round 1, 3:38

PRELIMINARY CARD

FOX Sports 1, 8 p.m. ET

Yair Rodriguez def. Leonardo Morales 
to win "TUF: Latin America" featherweight final
unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28) - Round 3
Alejandro Perez def. Jose Quinonez 
to win "TUF: Latin America" bantamweight tournament
unanimous decision (29-26, 29-26, 28-27) - Round 3
Jessica Eye def. Leslie Smith 
TKO (doctor's stoppage) - Round 2, 1:30
Gabriel Benitez def. Humberto Brown 
submission (guillotine choke) - Round 3, 0:30

PRELIMINARY CARD

UFC Fight Pass, 7 p.m. ET

Henry Briones def. Guido Cannetti 
submission (rear-naked choke) - Round 2, 1:44
Marco Beltran def. Marlon Vera 
unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28) - Round 3


----------



## dagambd (Nov 16, 2014)

Gastelum defeated ellenberger.


----------

